# Just had the North County Times stop by!



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

*Just had the North County Times (Newspaper) stop by!*

Well I'm pretty excited to announce that we've had a huge newspaper come by and interview us for an upcoming article which will run Monday. I'll be sure to post the details soon! Had a photographer come by as well to snap up some eerie daytime shots, which is rare!

We also had a huge party at the manor last night which was truly a magical night. I am just so thrilled to have recieved all of the compliments people had to give. Just seeing them all stopped dead in their tracks watching the fireflies twinkle throughout the graveyard was great.

Everything ran very smoothly, the big Pro Fogger which I've recently repaired was flushing out chilled fog onto the sidewalk and street, it looks amazing.

Several more nights to go and hopefully the paper will stop by again on Tuesday night!

I'll be getting up some great shots on the website throughout the next couple of days.

Hope everyones Halloween is going great so far!:jol:


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's awesome bud. Enjoy, and Happy Halloween!:jol:


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Good deal.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Congrats JL,
cant wait to see the pics


----------

